# Como reparar antena de receptor remoto para portón corredizo?



## manupy (Abr 16, 2015)

Es un alambre de cu aislado que sobresalía del aparato y fué cortado (quedó sólo un pedacito de 5cm) ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2015)

Si no te animás a desarmar y soldar . . .  pues vuelves a soldarlo ahí mismo.


----------



## Juan Ruiz (Abr 17, 2015)

Eso estara sobre 17cm,lo tienes muy facil.

Sueldas 12 cm de cable y ya lo tienes.

Ya te han dicho lo que tienes que hacer.

Saludos


----------



## manupy (Abr 20, 2015)

Gracias, pensaba que era más complicado...


----------



## Juan Ruiz (Abr 20, 2015)

No se cual es,pero seguro que lleva un trozo de cable rigido de 1 mm o 1,5mm de 17 cm, lo sueldas y listo.

Saludos


----------

